# Being 18 and Pregnant with your 1st is kinda scary.



## mamii2be18

hey Everyone! i find myself thinking more and more about if im gonna be a great MOmmy. this is my 1st pregnancy and I couldn't be more Happy about it. But im also scared for so many reasons. LIke what if i dont kno what to do in certain situations for my baby. Or like what is i do things wrong? i jus t cant top thinkin about if am gonna raise my child rite.All i kno is that im gonnA TRY MY VERY BEST AND IM GONNA love my baby with all my heart.and im gonna be there for it for everything.ect...but is that enough? Me and my boyfriend have been together for 2 years now and we are finally starting a FAmily together :happydance: and i couldnt be more excited is this feeling goin threw anyones elses minds that are a teen and haveing their fisrt baby? please let me kno how ur feeling and what are some o fthe things that u are doing to help yourself feel at ease! cuz i dunno how much longer i can go with worrying like this! aha



:cloud9:





Here are some pictures of my growing Belly.Me and my BOYfriend that i love more then ANYONE in this world.He treats me like a angel and i honeslty dunno what id do without him in my life =] 7-29-05 I LOVE U BABY




MY Heart-
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f112/guinneygirl/OurPictures011.jpg
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f112/guinneygirl/11weeks3.jpg
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f112/guinneygirl/57.jpg
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f112/guinneygirl/55.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/aep525/Pregnant/16weeks.gif
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t109/KINKYAMBER/Due%20In/duemar01.gif
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f112/guinneygirl/WOWhaha15weeks.jpg
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f112/guinneygirl/iheartmybaby-14weeks.jpg
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f112/guinneygirl/15weeksand4days.jpg


----------



## Jo

Oh sweetie I think everyone thinks like this, Teen or not I was 20 when i had Emily and didn' have the first clue, i was sonvinced i was going to drop her or starve her and not know how to do a thing

It's perfectley normal hun and you will be a great mum :)

Lovely Pics BTW


----------



## bek74

*I agree with Jo, all that your feeling is pretty much what we all felt when we were pregnant with our first regardless of age. All you can do is try your best and love unconditionally and I am sure you will.*

*You sound like a very mature 18yr old and I am sure you will make a wonderful mother. Don't ever doubt yourself, there is no rule book on being a parent.*

*sending you lots of hugs *


----------



## Fruitymeli

i would say everyone feals the same no matter what age 
everything will be fine am sure once baby is born
instints naturally come


----------



## mamii2be18

yea thats true i do agree that when i have the baby. ill just instantly kno what to do. like ill have mother instincs that start kickin in aha! :hugs:

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q132/blinkiesbylindsey/dueinmarch.gif
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/aep525/Pregnant/16weeks.gif
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev064pps__.png


----------



## Samantha675

Seriously, I am 32 and this is my first baby and I find it to be the scariest thing I have ever done and I am only just starting this journey. I think we all feel scared.


----------

